

Universal References in C++11 - hamidr
http://scottmeyers.blogspot.com/2012/11/universal-references-in-c11-now-online.html
http://isocpp.org/blog/2012/11/universal-references-in-c11-scott-meyers
======
hamidr
[http://isocpp.org/blog/2012/11/universal-references-
in-c11-s...](http://isocpp.org/blog/2012/11/universal-references-in-c11-scott-
meyers)

